

Four Numbers That Remind Every Startup How to Become a Billion Dollar Company - dabent
http://www.businessinsider.com/whatsapp-four-numbers-led-to-19-billion-2014-12

======
adam419
I'm getting really sick of trash articles like this on HN.

If these dull journalists had the slightest clue how to create a billion
dollar company, they'd be busy building one rather than whoring themselves out
for page views like this.

